# Grind Back to Peak Form



## JimCurry (Jun 15, 2022)

Hey all, 

I've spoken to a few of you guys, all of whom have been super helpful and encouraging. I decided to create a thread to post progress pics, among other things on my way back to my peak form, hopefully surpassing it fairly soon. 

So a brief insight on my journey thus far:

I started lifting when I was 15 (30 now) and instantly fell in love with it. I read all of the newest bodybuilding mags and continued lifting for the next five years before getting NASM certified. I didn't enjoy the sales aspect of PT so I I stopped shortly after. For the next five years after that, I trained off and on, and eventually got to a fairly lean 180 in 2017. From 2017 to 2019, I worked on finishing my undergraduate degree in nutrition/dietetics. The stress paired with constant drinking led to a shit diet. Long story short, I gained 150 lbs going from 180-330 from 2017-2021 due to a combination of alcoholism, hypothyroidism, and a general lack of will to live. 

I decided enough is enough around the middle of January this year. I have gone from 330 to ~255 lbs in the last five months. After going through rehab, something switched in my head and I decided to do this shit 100% and stop making excuses. 

I'm 5'10 and weighed in at 255 this morning. I'm definitely starting to lean out and packing on some solid muscle. My strength is higher than it's ever been. My goal is to be around 200-210 lbs and under 10% bf, at least in the shortish term. I'm not sure of my bf currently, but I'll post pics for reference. I am planning on starting my first ever cycle by the end of the week and will be doing everything in my power to maximize gains for the next 10-12 weeks. I'd like to do a show by this time next year. 

If you guys are interested in following my journey, I'll be posting regular updates here. 

First and last pics are most recent. Progress collage shows my best in 2017 (180lbs), my worst in 2021(330lbs), and a more recent pic (260lbs)


----------



## CJ (Jun 15, 2022)

Best of luck in your journey. Hard work and consistency will pay off. 

So, what's your planned cycle and goals for it look like? You're still a little over fat, so there are some concerns.


----------



## JimCurry (Jun 15, 2022)

CJ said:


> Best of luck in your journey. Hard work and consistency will pay off.
> 
> So, what's your planned cycle and goals for it look like? You're still a little over fat, so there are some concerns.


Thanks, CJ. 

I'm starting off very simple and low dosage. I'll be doing 250mg test cyp per week. I'm not sure what to expect in terms of results since this is my first cycle, but my primary goal will still be to keep leaning out while retaining muscle mass. 

What are your primary concerns?


----------



## CJ (Jun 15, 2022)

JimCurry said:


> Thanks, CJ.
> 
> I'm starting off very simple and low dosage. I'll be doing 250mg test cyp per week. I'm not sure what to expect in terms of results since this is my first cycle, but my primary goal will still be to keep leaning out while retaining muscle mass.
> 
> What are your primary concerns?


Estrogen conversion. Higher bodyfat can mean higher aromatase, the enzyme that converts testosterone to estrogen. 

Insulin sensitivity. You're not in the best place for nutrient partitioning, I'm thinking to save the cycle from when you're leaner. 

The natural instinct to want to gain while on a cycle. I'm concerned about adding even more bodyfat which will have to be stripped off later. 

And the fact that steroids are not even needed to lose bodyfat in someone who's overfat. Your risk of losing lean muscle tissue is almost 0%, and that's why AAS is primarily used in cuts, to retain muscle in lean people. 

I feel as though this will be a wasted cycle, and there are more potential negatives than positives. Just my opinion though. Others may differ.


----------



## JimCurry (Jun 15, 2022)

CJ said:


> Estrogen conversion. Higher bodyfat can mean higher aromatase, the enzyme that converts testosterone to estrogen.
> 
> Insulin sensitivity. You're not in the best place for nutrient partitioning, I'm thinking to save the cycle from when you're leaner.
> 
> ...


Very valid points. I'm not necessarily in a rush to do a cycle. My main reasoning behind the cycle is that I have time now to really devote to training, whereas in a couple of months, I may not. I for sure want to maximize my gains on cycle, so I'll take into consideration what you said, and do some more research.


----------



## CJ (Jun 15, 2022)

JimCurry said:


> Very valid points. I'm not necessarily in a rush to do a cycle. My main reasoning behind the cycle is that I have time now to really devote to training, whereas in a couple of months, I may not. I for sure want to maximize my gains on cycle, so I'll take into consideration what you said, and do some more research.


Translation: I'm doing it anyway, fukk off!!  🤣

No worries, I understand. I'd make certain you hit your protein target, and eat at a moderate deficit, not too large, to hopefully get some recomp effect from this. A 500 Cal deficit is reasonable.

I'd also try to get the majority of your carbs in the pre and post workout meals. Keep them limited the other meals. Vegetables and quality meats are your friend.

Bump your dose to 300 mg to start, unless you have some specific reason as to the 250 mgs?


----------



## JimCurry (Jun 15, 2022)

CJ said:


> Translation: I'm doing it anyway, fukk off!!  🤣
> 
> No worries, I understand. I'd make certain you hit your protein target, and eat at a moderate deficit, not too large, to hopefully get some recomp effect from this. A 500 Cal deficit is reasonable.
> 
> ...


Nah, maybe ten years ago, I'd be less likely to listen to reason. Rn I'm just trying to maximize gains from my first cycle, so I'm totally open to suggestions. 

No specific reason. 250mg seemed to be a reasonable dose for a first cycle from what I could find. But, 300mg isn't far off haha. 

I really do appreciate your feedback, CJ. I appreciate it even more that you provide actual reasoning to your suggestions lol


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 15, 2022)

Welcome to the board..

yo compliments on losing 50 pounds it is hard to do.
You said you were in rehab.?? For drugs??.
How long have you been sober..
Also why jump on anything right now..
You are still way overweight. 
From someone that weighed 180 Pounds at one point to being almost 300.  So 255 is still very very heavy for anyone unless you are well developed muscularity..
The testosterone.. stay off of it. You don’t need it…
You had a pretty good physique at 180 without it…
Rethink this..find a good diet or ask someone to help with it. Good luck and I will be following…
I will only comment on what I know and I am sure about so you don’t get wrong info..🤙


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 15, 2022)

Start taking berberine, bitter melon extract, and ALA 
They’ll help a ton. 
With your bodyfat you can definitely put on muscle in a deficit. 
Get some fat off and wait to add the gear until you’re pretty lean.


----------



## Btcowboy (Jun 15, 2022)

Congrats and a very similar story for me. You have done great, keep at it.

Go get baseline hormone panel. Total, Free, E2, SHBG, before you start. 

Start lower say 150-200 get an idea on how you respond, then some more bloodwork. Watch your E2 as us with a little more BF aromatize more than others. 


I am in and best of luck


----------



## snake (Jun 15, 2022)

Glad you're getting your life back in order buddy! 

I have worked with a few people on weight loss; some to get that last hard 5 lbs, some to drop 30, some to drop half their body weight. Big weight loss comes with it's on set of problems.


----------



## JimCurry (Jun 15, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Welcome to the board..
> 
> yo compliments on losing 50 pounds it is hard to do.
> You said you were in rehab.?? For drugs??.
> ...


Thank you! 

Alcohol. This was one of the main reasons for the weight gain as I was drinking a shit ton of beer everyday. 

I am starting to rethink when I'm going to start my first cycle. I might wait to cut down some more fat before starting. I'm fine with my physique as it was at 180 but I want to surpass that and compete in the nearish future.


----------



## JimCurry (Jun 15, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Start taking berberine, bitter melon extract, and ALA
> They’ll help a ton.
> With your bodyfat you can definitely put on muscle in a deficit.
> Get some fat off and wait to add the gear until you’re pretty lean.


Yeah, I've already added a ton of muscle while constantly dropping weight which has been nice. I guess I've just been a bit impatient. But, I've lifted for over half my life without using, so I'm sure I can wait a little longer.


----------



## JimCurry (Jun 15, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Congrats and a very similar story for me. You have done great, keep at it.
> 
> Go get baseline hormone panel. Total, Free, E2, SHBG, before you start.
> 
> ...


Appreciate it brother! I definitely need to get blood work done before starting. My main concern is finding a doctor that's willing to work with me while on a cycle.


----------



## JimCurry (Jun 15, 2022)

snake said:


> Glad you're getting your life back in order buddy!
> 
> I have worked with a few people on weight loss; some to get that last hard 5 lbs, some to drop 30, some to drop half their body weight. Big weight loss comes with it's on set of problems.


Thank you, it's about time if you ask me! I've felt like shit for years now and am finally starting to feel like myself again. 

I'm an athletic person generally and live to play sports so I'm really looking forward to being able to run again lol.


----------



## Btcowboy (Jun 15, 2022)

JimCurry said:


> Appreciate it brother! I definitely need to get blood work done before starting. My main concern is finding a doctor that's willing to work with me while on a cycle.


Thats the hard part, sometimes a naturopath can help


----------



## CJ (Jun 15, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Start taking berberine, bitter melon extract, and ALA
> They’ll help a ton.
> With your bodyfat you can definitely put on muscle in a deficit.
> Get some fat off and wait to add the gear until you’re pretty lean.


I didn't even think about the GDAs. I've been reading up on them a bit, I'm intrigued. 

Any idea how much they increase insulin sensitivity? I haven't come across anything concrete yet, but I've only scratched the surface.


----------



## JimCurry (Jun 17, 2022)

Left (July 2021) 330 lbs, middle (March 2022) 265 lbs, Right (June 2022) 255lbs

Happy with the progress, but this is only the beginning. Still can't believe that the first pic was less than a year ago.


----------



## JimCurry (Jun 26, 2022)

Still sitting around 255-260 (morning vs night) 

Definitely seeing increased muscle mass and reduced bf, but a long ways to go. Strength has been through the roof. Took the 120s on flat bench for a ride today. Still felt heavy af, but never thought that I'd be able to work up to that. 

About an hour of cardio a day plus 90 minutes of lifting everyday. I take rest days whenever I feel like I need them and that has seemed to stave off any significant plateaus.


----------



## JimCurry (Jun 30, 2022)

Back lookin' filthy today. Shedding fat, packing in muscle. 

Update: About two weeks into my first cycle, 250mg test cyp every five days. Feeling great.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 30, 2022)

Making good progress bro, keep it up!


----------



## JimCurry (Jun 30, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Making good progress bro, keep it up!


Thanks bro! Just trying to keep it consistent


----------



## Dex (Jun 30, 2022)

Ok, so having goals are great. However, you need to have realistic goals and smaller goals for sure. Getting under 10% bodyfat is extremely difficult and might not be a goal that you will ever hit. You appear to be over 30% with large amount of gyno. Some of that will go away with diet and exercise but not all of it. 

I think you will be happy around 15% bf and increased strength and muscle size. You should be in the mid teens bf when your weight is close to 210-220lbs. I would make that a goal and go from there. Also make some PR goals for lifts as well. Good luck and keep pushing forward!


----------



## JimCurry (Jun 30, 2022)

Dex said:


> Ok, so having goals are great. However, you need to have realistic goals and smaller goals for sure. Getting under 10% bodyfat is extremely difficult and might not be a goal that you will ever hit. You appear to be over 30% with large amount of gyno. Some of that will go away with diet and exercise but not all of it.
> 
> I think you will be happy around 15% bf and increased strength and muscle size. You should be in the mid teens bf when your weight is close to 210-220lbs. I would make that a goal and go from there. Also make some PR goals for lifts as well. Good luck and keep pushing forward!


I'll be straight up with you. I'm not here to be average, as I'm sure most guys on here can relate. I've dropped weight before, so getting to below 10%, while it may be difficult and won't be a short process, I have no doubt is attainable for me. 

I have a degree in dietetics as well as extensive experience in bodybuilding, so I know what I need to do. It's just a matter of doing it, day in day out. I've never competed because I was never consistent enough. 

After I got out of rehab (and really in large part due to rehab), something changed. I've never felt this driven to get something done. I have about ten good years to put on as much size as I can see how far I can take my physique. 

This isn't a short term thing for me. I have some short term goals, but for the most part, my biggest "short-term" goal is to surpass my physique from 2017 (refer to above images) 

To address the gyno issue, this unfortunately is how my body stores fat. I got very heavy, very fast. Yeah, I'll have some loose skin but I'm not too worried about that. I have good chest genetics and I can fill that skin out with muscle. Also, this is my first cycle so it's not necessarily gyno due to hormonal imbalances. Once I drop a good amount of fat and pack on muscle, I doubt I'll have any gyno (unless I fuck something up with any future cycles that is) 

I appreciate the feedback and I will post some pr numbers in the near future. I'm not a powerlifter, but my numbers for the three compound movements look something like this :

Bench: 270lbs (long arms, bad shoulders) 
Squat: 355 lbs
Deadlift: 420 lbs


----------



## CJ (Jun 30, 2022)

JimCurry said:


> I'll be straight up with you. I'm not here to be average, as I'm sure most guys on here can relate. I've dropped weight before, so getting to below 10%, while it may be difficult and won't be a short process, I have no doubt is attainable for me.
> 
> I have a degree in dietetics as well as extensive experience in bodybuilding, so I know what I need to do. It's just a matter of doing it, day in day out. I've never competed because I was never consistent enough.
> 
> ...


Gyno is not the same thing as fat. If you truly have gyno, you won't magically lose it if you get lean.


----------



## JimCurry (Jun 30, 2022)

CJ said:


> Gyno is not the same thing as fat. If you truly have gyno, you won't magically lose it if you get lean.


Yes sir, I don't believe it's gyno. Like I said, it's just how my body has always stored fat.


----------



## JimCurry (Jun 30, 2022)

Dex said:


> Ok, so having goals are great. However, you need to have realistic goals and smaller goals for sure. Getting under 10% bodyfat is extremely difficult and might not be a goal that you will ever hit. You appear to be over 30% with large amount of gyno. Some of that will go away with diet and exercise but not all of it.
> 
> I think you will be happy around 15% bf and increased strength and muscle size. You should be in the mid teens bf when your weight is close to 210-220lbs. I would make that a goal and go from there. Also make some PR goals for lifts as well. Good luck and keep pushing forward!


Also, wasn't trying to be a know it all by saying "I have a degree in dietetics". I was just stating that saying that I'm not going into it blind.


----------



## JimCurry (Jun 30, 2022)

CJ said:


> Gyno is not the same thing as fat. If you truly have gyno, you won't magically lose it if you get lean.


Also, would recommend an aromatase inhibitor to minimize risk of gyno? I'm on fairly low doses of test cyp, but due to my excess bf, I'm wondering if it might be a good idea to take one just in case. If so, what do you recommend taking? I'm still waiting on blood work for this week. Initial levels were normal.


----------



## iGone (Jun 30, 2022)

JimCurry said:


> Also, would recommend an aromatase inhibitor to minimize risk of gyno? I'm on fairly low doses of test cyp, but due to my excess bf, I'm wondering if it might be a good idea to take one just in case. If so, what do you recommend taking? I'm still waiting on blood work for this week. Initial levels were normal.


Blood work should be your indicator for AI, unless you start noticing some blatant side effects. 
You also really do not want to crash your e2, that'll be worse than high e2 sides.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 30, 2022)

CJ said:


> Gyno is not the same thing as fat. If you truly have gyno, you won't magically lose it if you get lean.


He's right, I am living proof!


----------

